# Light Room and Drobo



## Henry (Feb 24, 2012)

I just got a new Drobo and would like to use it in conjunction with LR3.  I read bad postings dated a year ago, but perhaps (I hope) the relationship between the two have improved.  Is anyone else out there using LR3 in Windows 7 Professional 64 bit with the Drobo?  I need to know within 2 weeks if there is no hope for this marriage so that i may return the Drobo if uncompatable.  i read a lot of bad stuff, does anyone have good news for me?  So far i have just tried to import a flash card to my folder structure on the Drobo.  In Win File Explorer, the file has sub folders and subs under them as normal.  When i look at the drive letter of the Drobo in LR3, ALLLL of the image files are without organization and this is not good.  Although i have not set up or moved the catalog files to the Drobo yet nor do i quite know how yet.  i thought that I should try the catalog thing before just starting over and importing all of the files from the Drobo to LR3.  Suggestions?


----------



## clee01l (Feb 24, 2012)

Henry, Welcome to the forum.  What makes the Drobo any different from any other EHD?  Are you using it for system backups too?  Is there any special software interface that the Drobo requires? 

If it is just another EHD, and shows up in Exploreer as a drive letter (E:? F:? X:  etc) then you can easily use it with Lightroom to store your master images and maybe even to host the catalog too. 

If you can answer these questions positively, I can probably talk you through a proper import to the Drive letter that is representing Drobo.


----------



## Happy Haggis (Feb 24, 2012)

I've just done a test and my Drobo works fine. I don't use it for my Lightroom work, its used for backups. I created a new catalog and imported a folder and associated sub folders and everything went smoothly. I did an edit and all was OK.
I can't see there being any problems. LR showed the folder structure as it should, so I'm not sure what is going on with yours.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 24, 2012)

Henry,

Welcome!

Maybe a screenshot of your folders panel with the Drobo part completely expanded would help explain what you're seeing.

Also one of what you see in Windows Explorer in that part of your Drobo.

Hal


----------



## awp (Feb 26, 2012)

I have all my library images on Drobo and it works perfectly with Lightroom 3.6 - why wouldn't it?  Back-ups are held elsewhere.


----------



## mmarinic (Mar 5, 2012)

same here, no problems


----------



## PhilGF (Mar 12, 2012)

Henry, this is past your 2 week trial period but if you still have your Drobo I can tell you that I use mine to store all of my pictures less the current year. The catalog is on my Win 7 Pro disks. I have a 4 bay Drobo that I use to back up my Drobo S. On my Drobo S I also run Drobo's back up program. The only issue in general is when the back up program is running it can slow things down. I have it set to backup every 4 hours. If a backup is due and I need full performance I can always suspend the backup.


----------

